# Help me find a Martial Art in Chicago...



## PalmTree (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

New here.  I am not looking to start a flame war.  Let me start by saying I have a lot of respect for people who practice a martial art - regardless of style.  Looking for feedback from experienced Chicago-area M.A. practitioners on helping me find/choose a Martial Art.  I'm not looking for THE best martial art, or your best martial art...I'm looking for the best martial art for me. 

I am not really looking for a traditional M.A. but I could end up there.  I really was interested in Krav Maga, as that's what seemed more to what I'm looking for - geared towards self defense rather than sport-based.  I was all set to sign up until I learned that it was $100/month for classes twice a week.  So, here's a little about me & some thoughts:



I'm closing in on 40.  I am in decent shape physically.  I work out a few times a week, cardio/weights. I don't have a lot of flexibility in my lower back.  I can touch my toes, but even that's a stretch, pun intended.  Like many other Americans, my finances are tight right now.  I simply don't have a lot of money to spend per month on martial arts.
I am going to rule out JUDO not because I don't think it's effective, but because at my age, I don't want to get thrown to the ground over & over.  Trust me, if I could just be the one doing the throwing, I'd sign up.  My best friend is a chiropractor.  Many of his clients are judo practitioners.
I am going to rule out KRAV MAGA and also BRAZILIAN JIU-JITSU not because of the art, but because of the cost...way too much for me.
I am also going to rule out SILAT.  I've tried Silat, and it's very practical once you learn it.  However it takes years & years & years & years to get the hang of.  I did it for almost a year, every class was different.  We rarely did the same drills/moves twice, I didn't understand how I could progress in this manner.  After almost a year, I still couldn't "walk/step" correctly.
Also, the classes would have to be in a reasonable driving distance from me.  A one-hour drive might be do-able, but then throw in traffic & snow in the winter and that adds up to me dropping out. I am on the far northside of Chicago.  So, northside, north suburbs would be best.
So there are a few things to help me summarize what I'm looking for.  I guess what I'm looking for is something geared towards self-defense, not too expensive, easy to learn (not master) the moves, physically challenging but easy enough for a 40 year old, and somewhat close by.  Right now, it looks like I may go with BOXING with the Chicago Park District.  

I would love to hear your thoughts/suggestions.  If you recommend a specific school or art, please let me know if you have personal experience with it.  I thank you for your time.

PalmTree


----------



## still learning (Sep 9, 2009)

Hello,  JUDO ...very hands on training....there is the sport side...and the combat side of it...

Best way is to try it....and you will find in time?  ...it can be more than you think what it is...

This gentle art? ...can be very effective...!

    ..you will learn more because of the hands on everyday training (throws)...

the clinch...easy to get into...Judo...will teach you moves..that will end lots of confrontations.....

Aloha,


----------



## David43515 (Sep 9, 2009)

I didn`t know if they were still in business, so I googled the Dergerberg Academy in Chicago. They were one of the top progressive MA schools in the US when I lived there. They were one of the biggest seminar sites for different styles in the 80`s and 90`s, and can probably  introduce you to several different types of MA. Great place to start.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 9, 2009)

David43515 said:


> I didn`t know if they were still in business, so I googled the Dergerberg Academy in Chicago. They were one of the top progressive MA schools in the US when I lived there. They were one of the biggest seminar sites for different styles in the 80`s and 90`s, and can probably  introduce you to several different types of MA. Great place to start.



Here's a link to the site. I don't have any personal feedback on them though, and with you being a beginner you may not know what to look for in choosing a good school. The thing with Chicago is, there are tons of MA schools around so unless you have some experience or can get a personal recommendation, it's hard to separate the wheat from the chaff.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 9, 2009)

Here are a few things to look at:

http://www.chicago-ninjutsu.org/

http://www.midwaykodenkan.com/index.php?option=com_frontpage&Itemid=1

http://www.jjichicago.com/

http://www.asu.org/chicago/

http://web.mac.com/masjudt/iWeb/Site 2/Home.html

Hopefully this will get you started.

I would always advise checking out a Training Hall and attending a class before making a decision!  Good luck!


----------



## Jman (Sep 9, 2009)

How about Bruce Lee's Jeet Kune Do. The guy you need to talk with is Joe Goytia. Joe has beed in teaching in Chicago for more than 20 years. His background also includes boxing, kickboxing, jiu jitsu, Mauy Thai etc, etc.
He will build a program around you and design the martial art that fits your needs. contact him at http://www.myspace.com/joegoytia


----------



## PalmTree (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks Jman, I will definitely look into that one sometime.

Last I checked, Degerberg charges $160 per month.  That's way out of my price range.


----------



## Carol (Sep 10, 2009)

I've trained in Silat and I know what you mean about how every class is different.  

What I'd suggest is to look for a school that has a more structured curriculum - American Kenpo comes to mind as one idea, I'm sure there are others.   Brian mentioned a few Ninjutsu schools - that is a style that is often taught with a looser every-day-is-different instructional style.  I'm not suggesting you avoid the art because I don't know how it is taught in your area - just saying to keep it in mind should you choose to visit a school  

What do you like to do when training?  Do you prefer striking over grappling?  How important is sparring?   How important are tournaments?  

Are you looking for a full-time school that is open 6 days a week so you can train on whatever day of the week you please?  Or are you OK with a part time instructor that may teach out of a Y or a shared space a couple days a week.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Sep 10, 2009)

You might want to check out Master Earl Weiss' school. He's an 8th dan in Taekwon-Do and also has a black belt in Ju Jutsu, IIRC.

His website is: http://www.geocities.com/ustfregion5/index.html

Good luck on your search.

Pax,

Chris


----------

